# 562 weekly meet in dec.



## legendaia (Nov 19, 2004)

I would like to host a weekly monday meet for everyone. All cars welcome. I am also inviting other sites and car clubs. So if your interested. It will be every monday from 8pm -10 pm @ Legend Motorsport 15971 S. Piuma Ave. Cerritos, CA 90703. For more info contact Abe or Oz 562-860-9804. Every monday starting from Nov. 29th up until Dec. 20th. Come in peace or don't come at all. 
Thanks. Oz 

Just trying to bring people together for the Holidays. =)


----------



## legendaia (Nov 19, 2004)

Nobody from this site interested at all?


----------



## 240Z_Master (Oct 31, 2004)

legendaia said:


> I would like to host a weekly monday meet for everyone. All cars welcome. I am also inviting other sites and car clubs. So if your interested. It will be every monday from 8pm -10 pm @ Legend Motorsport 15971 S. Piuma Ave. Cerritos, CA 90703. For more info contact Abe or Oz 562-860-9804. Every monday starting from Nov. 29th up until Dec. 20th. Come in peace or don't come at all.
> Thanks. Oz
> 
> Just trying to bring people together for the Holidays. =)


Osmund, you come to our meet and we'll check out your meet?

Ours is monthly in Huntington Beach, 75 car turnout usually. This month the feedback is weak maybe because it's cold, but all good.

Brooklyn Pizza
5205 Warner Ave
Huntington Beach

(Corner of Bolsa Chica and Warner in the Ralphs Parking Lot)


----------

